# Advice on donor sperm/egg clinics



## Gaylee (Jun 20, 2009)

I have had an initial consultation at the LWC in Harley Street but must confess to being shocked at their prices. Looking at the recent reviews other members obviously feel the same. Are there any other clinics in the UK and preferably near London or Surrey that offer egg and sperm donorship? Price is not my main concern but if expensive want to know the money is being spent on research and increasing the chances. So any advice, success stories and experience would be VERY much welcome.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Gaylee,

I haven't done any extensive detailed price comparisons, but from what I have read and heard, prices are pretty similar across London and the South East for donor egg/sperm treatment. Some clinics charge more for some things, less for others, but when you total it all up, you won't come away with much change from about £6,500-7000

The other thing to bear in mind is the waiting lists - if you want to get going asap with treatment, then your potential pool of clinics is going to be pretty small because many have long waiting lists for donor eggs (eg the Lister is currently quoting 2-3 yrs). LWC quotes 6-9 months, CRM (similar prices to LWC) quotes 6 months

I have had consultations at, and am on waiting lists at both LWC and CRM. 

Not much to differentiate on price, and the facilities seem pretty good at both. I do get the impression CRM may be a bit more organised about their egg donor program, whereas at LWC it can seem a bit messy at times (although my views may be coloured by my very recent experience last week where my donor pulled out at the last minute and it was actually me calling the clinic to ask what was happening which prompted them to follow up - otherwise who knows how long I would have been taking the pill and waiting to start...as it happens they sorted it all out quickly and found an alternative donor for me - but as I say, I do feel like I have to do a lot of the chasing to make things happen)

If price is a real constraint for you, you may want to consider donor tx abroad - although with this comes the fact that the donors are anonymous, and you may prefer to have donors who are ID release - that's a very personal decision.
The other option abroad (not sure if any clinics here in the UK offer it?) is donor embryos rather than fresh cycle with donor eggs. In Czech Republic for eg, you can do this for around €1000 a go, so it's much more cost effective. Success rates are lower than with a fresh cycle though - and again there is the anonymity issue

Good luck with your clinic search,
Suitcase
x


----------

